# Punjab Board FSC Books Vs Karachi Board FSC Books



## TeeJay (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello, I just wanted to know whether Punjab board and Karachi board have the same FSc books. I have done my intermediate from Karachi but have a Punjab domicile. So I was wondering when preparing for the Punjab MCAT, can I use my Karachi FSc books or should I get books from Punjab. I guess what I'm really trying to say is that is their content the same or do the syllabuses differ?


----------

